# My Early Crow Season ends crows win I lose LOL



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Title says it all! I have no excuses and seen the most birds today than all my hunts this season... Everytime I set up they came in like crazy no clue I was there staring at my homemade dead animal and I could not hit the broad side of a barn!!! I was getting mad at myself but thought hey this is pretty cool I have fooled them and so what I'm having fun!! I will be ready for them in August!!!


----------

